# ufc weigh in scale???????????



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

holt chit. 
what a difference a digital scale makes.
these guys were on and right off.
the typical ufc scale is the old fashioned doctors office scale.
takes forever.

this one was like lighting........


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah lol, i wonder why others dont use this type they say the old fashion one is more accurate but i beg to differ.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

im sure they are professionally calibrated...


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

boney said:


> im sure they are professionally calibrated...


 i agree.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I believe the traditional scale is more accurate that the digital scale. That's why they use it more often than not.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not necisarrily more accurate but a digital scale is more prone to error due to not being calibrated etc while an old fashioned scale is calibrated every single time someone is weighed by zeroing it.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> It's not necisarrily more accurate but a digital scale is more prone to error due to not being calibrated etc while an old fashioned scale is calibrated every single time someone is weighed by zeroing it.


tra,

wouldnt dana make sure this is accurate as hell?

he seems to be very strict with weights.
that was the fastest weigh in i ever seen.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

boney said:


> tra,
> 
> wouldnt dana make sure this is accurate as hell?
> 
> ...


Of course he would but there are certain factors that cannot be accounted for on a digital scale that can skew results that don't happen with humans. A trained professional operating that scale will be much more accurate over a long period as they Zero the scales every single time, where as over 100+ uses or whatever a scale used to weight people up to 265 lbs can have it's sensors skewed, the weights don't change on a normal scale.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Scorch said:


> I believe the traditional scale is more accurate that the digital scale. That's why they use it more often than not.


Yup ...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

boney said:


> tra,
> 
> wouldnt dana make sure this is accurate as hell?
> 
> ...


Normally, White has nothing to do with it; it's the athletic commissions' responsibility. They're also the ones that decide what scales to use. In this case, either Abu Dhabi doesn't have an athletic commission (which has been the case when the UFC has gone to the UK and Australia), so the UFC was 'self-regulating', or they have one that likes digital scales.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Shitty digital scales are less accurate, but the difference is that analog scale has a limit to how accurate it can be while a digital scale has almost no limit. For instance at my lab we have a fairly standard scale to weight chemicals it goes to the 4th decimal of a gram, when you measure stuff that low you need to seal off the scale so that pressure differences (gas movement, vibrations etc) dosen't interfere.

I think a big reason why they use analog scales is because they are always reliable and also because of tradition from the old boxing days, not because they necessarily are more accurate.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure about which is more accurate.

But I like the traditional scale.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

surely all they would need is like a 20lb weight or something to check if the digital scales are accurate. I dunno, i just thought they would have digital all the time by now, i hate when they go to a new place in the states and the guy takes like 5 mins to do each persons weight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> Shitty digital scales are less accurate, but the difference is that analog scale has a limit to how accurate it can be while a digital scale has almost no limit. For instance at my lab we have a fairly standard scale to weight chemicals it goes to the 4th decimal of a gram, when you measure stuff that low you need to seal off the scale so that pressure differences (gas movement, vibrations etc) dosen't interfere.
> 
> I think a big reason why they use analog scales is because they are always reliable and also because of tradition from the old boxing days, not because they necessarily are more accurate.


Yeah I agree, they have a fancy digital scale at my gym that is accurate to the tenth of a pound. Hundreds of people get on it every day, if it's up or down you just hit tare before you step on it. The technology nowadays really has no error and if there was you'd instantly know because most fighters know exactly what they are when they walk out there.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a really good point. My thinking is it's SUPER HOT out there and people don't want to be waiting around and get agitated. They want the weigh ins done as efficiently as possible.


----------

